# Translation



## Mjgj99 (May 11, 2009)

Is there a download for instant web page translation Thai to English. Trying to make purchases on Thai websites unable to understand.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

I think it's quite easy - you just go through the web catalogue and click on the bride you want!!!
*ducks and runs*


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Hi mjgj99, welcome to the forum! 

Try this one - thai-language.com - Dictionary

Tallulah, none of us regulars here in the Thailand forum have a clue what you could possibly mean


----------



## Mjgj99 (May 11, 2009)

H
When browsing the web searching for a used car the sites are in thai.
I want a programme that translates each page into english


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

Mjgj99 said:


> H
> When browsing the web searching for a used car the sites are in thai.
> I want a programme that translates each page into english


You can copy/paste Thai into the text window provided at the url I gave in my previous reply, for instant translation.


----------

